# Pumpkin and Halloween Recipes Galore



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Found this on line, just in time for the holiday:

http://www.pumpkinnook.com/cookbook.htm


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## diagia (Oct 21, 2011)

My crew loves pumpkin pie. I always carve pumpkin on halloween afternoon and next day its peeled and cooked for pies and bread. Thanks for the link


----------

